# How would you react?



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I was in CityStars today with my wife and we were in a very nice dress shop. She had picked a dress to try on and was on the way to the changing room.

I lifted another dress off the rack and turned it round to find the back badly ripped and damaged. I took the next one off to compare and indeed the first one was damaged.

I showed the damaged one to a nearby shop assistant and said "Hallas".
He was close, so he came over and looked - tutting and mumbling.

He then said to me "Did you do this?"

How would you have reacted:confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and did he put it back on the rack?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

- That wasnt the question


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

but knowing if he did or not would play an important part in my reaction... cos I had an assistant put back on the shelf a box with a broken tea pot...


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> but knowing if he did or not would play an important part in my reaction... cos I had an assistant put back on the shelf a box with a broken tea pot...


My reaction was before he did anything with the damaged dress.

i still had the good one in my hand ......


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

Lanason said:


> I was in CityStars today with my wife and we were in a very nice dress shop. She had picked a dress to try on and was on the way to the changing room.
> 
> I lifted another dress off the rack and turned it round to find the back badly ripped and damaged. I took the next one off to compare and indeed the first one was damaged.
> 
> ...


My reaction would have been, "If I had damaged the dress, would I have shown it to you? DUH!


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I'm sure I would have been offended, and told him no, I didn't damage the dress.

What did you say?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I was hugely offended.

I said "you are accusing me of damaging the dress?"
he said "I was joking"
that me made me MAD

I shouted "That was not funny, not funny at all!!" - "How can you joke, its NOT funny, not funny, not funny at all"

I dropped the dress I was holding and stormed out - needless to say my wife didn't buy the dress.

As I looked back as I walked out he was standing just looking at me - i'm sure he didn't know what he did wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
3 years ago when we came over for my job interview, we were staying at the Sonnesta (first visit to Egypt) - we were in reception, my *wife* was standing just behind me when the the Reception Manager called me over for a phone call he said "Its your wife sir, what shall I tell her!"

Turned out to be my CEO's PA - but what a comment


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I was hugely offended.
> 
> I said "you are accusing me of damaging the dress?"
> he said "I was joking"
> ...



Now that's what i would call...being diplomatic


----------

